# I'm Looking At You!



## Texas.girl

Zorro








Bambi








Lawn Mower








Who is looking at you? 
(Share)


----------



## Trickyroo

That first picture has me rolling , OMG that is so funny !!!
All your pictures are adorable , love those cute faces


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

Isabelle has got her eye on me









Anabelle








And Clarabelle cleverly disguised as a slide.


----------



## mjgh06

Really loved the pictures especially Clarabelle -she's a hoot!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

mjgh06 said:


> Really loved the pictures especially Clarabelle -she's a hoot!


Thank you. She's something else alright. I never knew goats had such personality.


----------



## Trickyroo

:ROFL::ROFL: I love them  Clarabelle is hysterical , lol


----------



## .:Linz:.

Eclair, Maddie, and Charlotte 









Fiona 









Harmony and Symphony 









and the rest of the crew (non-goats)

Sebastian and Barnabas









and Mindy


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

So cute!


----------



## Trickyroo

OMG , that is cuteness overload !!!!!


----------



## Arkie

Bob


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

Awww hi Bob! Cute!


----------



## olbossy

Love the pictures!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Look into my eyes .......you are getting sleepy.......not hand over the animal crackers


----------



## happybleats

I know you are there!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## happybleats

Hellooooo ladies....( Son of "Thunder")


----------



## WillowGem

Happybleats, I love his hair-do...:laugh:


----------



## WillowGem

Whatcha doin'?


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

happybleats said:


> Hellooooo ladies....( Son of "Thunder")


Omg loving that hairdo!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

WillowGem said:


> Whatcha doin'?


What a sweet face!


----------



## WillowGem

I've posted this one before, but it's PERFECT for this thread.


----------



## TwistedKat

Oh dear, this is too much cuteness factor! I LOVE IT!!

Here's some more from up North!


----------



## WillowGem

Hahaha TwistedKat, love the tongue shot!


----------



## Trickyroo

I just about lost my drink over that hairdo :ROFL:
My sides hurt from laughing so hard 

WillowGem , give Merlin a hug for me , I just love him 
And while your at it , please give my Arthur a hug too


----------



## Trickyroo

The tongue shot is just about how I feel right now , lol.
I want my bed but Im having too much fun here , lol


----------



## Bambi

Nice pictures! I think Bambi the goat is the best because she has such a great name.


----------



## Used2bmimi

you guys are awesome! Thanks for the giggles!


----------



## Texas.girl

Bambi said:


> Nice pictures! I think Bambi the goat is the best because she has such a great name.


Bambi is the only one who came to me already named. The teenager who named her though she looks like a deer and she really does.

I love all these photos. They are great and soooooo cute. Thanks for sharing. Goats are a lot of fun.


----------



## JaLyn

Cute photos everyone!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

cute photos everyone. he's my avatar looking at me.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh I love his eyes !!! What a handsome fella


----------



## clearwtrbeach

clearwtrbeach said:


> cute photos everyone. he's my avatar looking at me.


why thank you, so do I. His little sister has the same eyes but with a dorsal stripe and badger stripes on her face.


----------



## Trickyroo

Here's not looking at you and a few that are ,lolol
I need to get more pictures 

The first is of Dixie being her normal silly self 
She will even put a empty water bucket on her head and walk around with it , lol She is a riot !

I love the one of Rosita my LaMancha , she is so cute 
And of course my Tricky


----------



## clearwtrbeach

love the last pic the best. but they're all cuties


----------



## Trickyroo

Thanks , thats my girl Tricky , I just love her so much


----------



## Frosty

What a wonderful thread. I love them all. I sure miss being around goats and can hardly wait to get my herd started even tho its gonna be small..Thanks for sharing and brightening my day.


----------



## MicFen




----------



## WillowGem

LOL Laura...your silly girls look like they are a hoot!

Clearwtrbeach, the guy in your avatar pic is adorable...what stunning eyes!


----------



## Trickyroo

Those eyes are just stunning Micfen !! 
What a cute little baby


----------



## TwistedKat

OMG that is the cutest little darling!! Clearwtrbeach, adorable cutie too!


----------



## TwistedKat

I can't help it... I'm posting another one! Is that cheating?

(The man with the beard thinks I've gone off the deep end)


----------



## Trickyroo

ADORABLE 
Love that color , such a rich chocolate with caramel , yum


----------



## Stacykins

Here are my two additions!


----------



## Trickyroo

WOW , that is a stunning face , sheesh !!
They are both beautiful , I love the second one , such a cutie 
The first one's color is just gorgeous !!
I love the shading , those two colors of brown are just beautiful !!
Congrats


----------



## TwistedKat

Nigerian Dwarfs have the most amazing smiles! Can't get enough!


----------



## Trickyroo

I agree ! They even smile in their sleep , lol
This girl is no ND , but her smile is adorable


----------



## Texas.girl

TwistedKat said:


> I can't help it... I'm posting another one! Is that cheating?


How can making others go "awwwwww" be cheating. More cute photos the better.


----------



## Texas.girl

This is one of my favorite potos taken of Lawn Mower. She just looks like she is looking at me with love.


----------



## Engebretsen

My girls


----------



## Trickyroo

LawnMower I love you


----------



## Trickyroo

Karen , the last one is priceless :ROFL:


----------



## Engebretsen

Trickyroo said:


> Karen , the last one is priceless :ROFL:


Georgia's a hoot. She loves pulling my hoodie strings when we're out sitting in the sun.


----------



## RedGate

I love these pictures. So cute! <3 here's one of Alli's twins, Boots. He's a mess!


----------



## Texas.girl

I just have to show you my Boots. It is hard to tell in this photo but the white hair on his legs is really long. He looks like he is Native American with pow wow boots on.


----------



## mjgh06

They are all so cute!! My turn -


----------



## RedGate

Texas.girl said:


> I just have to show you my Boots. It is hard to tell in this photo but the white hair on his legs is really long. He looks like he is Native American with pow wow boots on.


Aww, he is precious


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow , nice pictures , lol Cute , reward , lololol


----------



## rednekrivieraranch

My new babies. I've only had them a week


----------



## Trickyroo

They are adorable


----------



## rednekrivieraranch

Thank you! I guess every mom thinks their kids are cute huh? Lol


----------



## pixie

I have seen a lot of Elvis impersonators, but this one is the very best! I never thought he needed all those sequins, anyway! next question, But can he sing?


----------



## WillowGem

mjgh06, I love the wanted poster...LOL!!

I'm loving all the photos in this thread. :lovey:


----------



## nameless_alice

These pics have me giggling like crazy!
Such adorable and silly goats. ^-^

Here is Roxie's don't mess with me look. 
Her baby girl was just born on the 20th she takes this mom business serious. lol


----------



## Engebretsen

nameless_alice said:


> These pics have me giggling like crazy!
> Such adorable and silly goats. ^-^
> 
> Here is Roxie's don't mess with me look.
> Her baby girl was just born on the 20th she takes this mom business serious. lol


Cute!


----------



## mjgh06

Alice they are adorable! I love your babies.


----------



## Texas.girl

I love all the pics---so cute. I also love Nameless___Alice signature.


----------



## tasha642

I was trying to get an udder pic on the black goat and she moved, but Blondie in the back was looking at me like I was crazy!


----------



## nameless_alice

@Engebretsen and mjgh06 thanks so much, glad you like them. ^-^

@Texas.girl thanks, everytime my DH sees it he says "true story!" XD

@tasha642 haha she is like "what ya doin?"

@MicFen What type of goat is that little one? I just bought a little guy that looks almost just like that one blue eyes and all, no cute freckles on his nose like yours though.


----------



## Trickyroo

Tasha642 that is so funny , lolol
Great picture !


----------



## ThreeHavens

Patti loves the camera.


----------



## Trickyroo

Hi Patti. :wave::wave:


----------

